# Here you go, Malawi 120



## IloveCichlids

I hope you enjoy, I know that I do!


----------



## IloveCichlids

Here are some more...


----------



## IloveCichlids

You might be able to see the tank pic a little better now.


----------



## Huugs

Wow, my lfs has a big display tank which I think is malawis but its no where near as good as yours.


----------



## fishfreaks

its official....im drooling over your fish :lol: theyre so pretty!


----------



## Guest

thats really awesome! nice job!


----------



## IloveCichlids

Thank you! I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Lydia

WOW! the fish are really beautiful! I love the way you set up your tanks too!


----------



## Orbital

Nice Aulonocara and tank. I love them Malawians, I have around a dozen different types or more.


----------



## fishboy

sick tank and i'm not even into cichlids


----------



## Osiris

Very cool! Ever go to GCCA?


----------



## fish_doc

Nothing like a nice tank to watch and relax to when you get a few minutes.


----------



## John

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## igorstshirts.com

I agree. The tank looks good and that orange fish with the blue face is taiiiight!


----------



## Orbital

igorstshirts.com said:


> I agree. The tank looks good and that orange fish with the blue face is taiiiight!


Maleri "Sunshine Peacock"

MalawiPro: Do you goto GCCA's much? I've been to around 8 or so now auctions and swaps. I can't make them regularly but they are always a great time.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I am not sure what GCCA's is. Which I guess means I have not been there. If it is a club, I have been to a MASI meeting, Missouri Aguarium Society inc.

Thank you all for the wonderful comments you have given me.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I think the one igorstshirts is reffering to is a "german red" Although there is a pic of a sunshine 2nd set of pics bottom left.


----------



## Orbital

gcca is a cichlid club, greater chicago cichlid association. they hold large events. 1000s of bags of fish at auctions. I got a really nice pair of Iceberg fryeri from $6 and a few nice bags of Yellow labs for under $6 towards the end.


----------



## fishfreaks

i wish we had fish clubs around here!!


----------



## fish_doc

Find a local fish store and see if they will help you get one started. The more intrest you generate in a club the more free advertising they get and tne more sales they make due to the increased demand for food and filters.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Any of you Malawi lovers have any good pics of the underwater environment found in Lake Malawi? I am gathering pics to model my 120 after. I want it to look like the real thing. I have tried several ways to make my tank look good and the newest is to make it exactly like the bottom of the lake. I want to amass a collection of pics so that I may choose the best one and model my aquascape after it. If anyone has any available please post them or email them to me. Thank you.


----------



## igorstshirts.com

You've probably seen this but...
http://www.hull.ac.uk/cichlids/Malawi_Habitats_gallery.html


----------



## IloveCichlids

I have not seen that, Thank you, that is some good pics.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Alrighty, I have finally got access to a camera and have got some more updated pics. I am wiating for my Eureka to finish healing from all of his fin damage and should be ready to go back into the tank in about 2 or 3 weeks. enjoy!


----------



## Hamm35924

nice fish and tank! i like the yellow fish in the most recent photo.


----------



## Guest

nice! they all have great coloration! i love it.  makes me want to set up a cichlid tank!


----------



## Georgia Peach

wow, your tank is awesome! Gorgeous fish too!


----------



## Doodles

Great job. You have some beautiful in there!


----------



## Neon_Tetra

pea****? fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## IloveCichlids

Neon what are you talking about?


----------



## Reefneck

IloveCichlids said:


> Alrighty, I have finally got access to a camera and have got some more updated pics. I am wiating for my Eureka to finish healing from all of his fin damage and should be ready to go back into the tank in about 2 or 3 weeks. enjoy!


You do have some very beautiful fish friends there! Nice tank setup too. I use the same type of rocks alot for Malawian tanks in a stair step pattern.

My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## Guest

Neon_Tetra said:


> pea****? fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


:| what are you talking about?


----------



## IloveCichlids

new pics comming shortly.............


----------



## leveldrummer

do you use actinic lights on that tank??


----------



## IloveCichlids

Yes I do as an accent, there is so much difference with them off I cant stand it anymore not too have them on. My main lighting is a 4' High intinsity light, don't remember the brand. Both lights came with the tank when I bought it.


----------



## leveldrummer

it really makes a difference. i always wanted to use them on my tank, just never did. wish i did now.


----------



## Fishi

Oh lol I thought that said "Malawi 20". I was going to say, "You can't put those fish in a 20g!"  Nice tank though!


----------



## rbcxpeter

this might be a stupid question but with the amount of rocks you have in there, will the bottom glass support it? I'm wondering because I wanna setup a cichlid tank also.

BTW, that's a cool tank.


----------



## leveldrummer

thats a tough one rb, there are many ways to go aout that, most people use sand which supports the rocks nicely, but... cichlids dig, and rock slides have claimed many tanks. a lot of people put stuff under the sand (egg crates, not the foam ones. light diffusers, all kinds of stuff) to help disperse the weight, but alot of people dont. there are many topics on this forum about it.


----------



## Osiris

Exactly what LD said. Also, If tanks are RR most will be tempered bottems, making them strong.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I have not used the eggcrate diffuser although I do put large pieces flat on the sand (burring them almost) as a base and to distribute the weight so that there are not any stress points. All said there is about 120 lbs. of sandstone and in the tank now (not shown on the pics) are two large pieces of Holey rock that are about 20-30 lbs. ea. Plus the weight of the sand (120 lbs.).


----------



## ron v

I have used the eggcrate. It works fine. I have also NOT used eggcrate with no problem. I don't think any amount of rocks will pose a threat to your tank bottom. What could cause a problem, though is cichlids undercutting rocks, by digging, and causing them to fall. To avoid this, I recommend placing the rocks FIRST and then the sand. There will be no sand under the rocks, so undercutting is impossible.


----------



## leveldrummer

also ron, there are no holes for poop to settle in, anyone thats ever picked up a rock that some fish have dug under know what im talking about.


----------



## IloveCichlids

I was able to get a couple shots for now, more to come in the very near future...


----------



## IloveCichlids

couple more for ya'
I found my Ahli dead this morning, don't know what happened? he was doing great monday when I saw him swimming around just fine. I am very sad today. He was one of my favorite fish. He is the last pic.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Sorry, the last pic should say 2006.


----------



## fishfreaks

Sorry to hear about that :rip: Your other fish though are looking good, nice shots :-D


----------

